

Ask HN: What is the best Android-only app you have used? - alagu

I have seen a plenty of iOS-only apps which are appealing enough to buy an iPhone/iPad just for the app-power. But hardly I have found such appealing Android-only apps in Android.
======
byoung2
Tasker - <http://tasker.dinglisch.net/>

------
gcb
Acar.

